# (J2ME) Welche IDE ?



## Big Masie (4. Dez 2009)

hiho,

ich möchte mit java für handys programmieren und wollte jetzt wissen welche IDE ihr vorschlagt.
Also ich habe mir Netbeans runter geladen und das plugin für Eclipse (EclipseME). 

Welche IDE findet ihr besser? (bitte mit erläuterung)


----------



## martinz01 (24. Apr 2010)

Persönliche Erfahrung habe ich nur mit NetBeans. Mit einem Kollegen habe ich mich über Eclipse ausgetauscht.

Vorteile von NetBeans:



Das ME-Bundle ist so zusammengestellt, dass "alles" sofort funktioniert.


Es gibt ein grafisches Editieren der Benutzeroberfläche (Screens)

Ich denke, dass Eclipse etwas performanter ist, was man notfalls aber durch Abschalten von PlugIns in NetBeans wieder ausgleichen kann.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach beide IDEs oder weitere (wenn es welche gibt) ausprobieren.


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2010)

Obwohl ich selbst mit Eclipse programmiere, würde ich für J2ME auch NetBeans empfehlen. Ist beim 3er SDK ja sowieso dabei.


----------



## elias12 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo habe auch NetBeans im Einsatz
welches für die Erstellung von Midlets sprich Mobile Applikationen meines Erachtens besser taugt und auch einfacher in der Bedienung ist.. denn bei Eclipse wurde ich nicht richtig schlau, während ich
bei NetBeans mit 1, 2 Clicks eine kleine Handy App erstellen konnte

Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache was einem mehr zusagt..

Java / Me Neulingen (und dazu zähle ich mich auch) empfehle ich aber klar NetBeans, dass funktionell
einfacher durchdachter ist


----------

